# Shaker Night Stand



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*The commitment*

I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.

It helps get you committed (something that's been talked about, in my case, for years!).

So … here I go.

My next ww project is a Shaker Style night stand.

Actually, it's two: his and hers. I'm going to build mine first, so I can butcher IT, and then transfer the learnings to hers. That, of course, presumes that I won't make the same mistakes twice. No guarantees.

Here's the pic:










This thing involves mortise & tenons (never done it), dados (never done one), true glue-ups (never done one), and a WHOLE host of other things that Your Humble Woodworker could easily and royally mess up ;-)

What I've bought:

- a refurb'd Ridgid 3×21" belt sander and various grit belts
- a Grizzly low-end mortiser (kind of excited about this)
- a Forrester Dado King dado stack (kind of excited about this, too!)
- a blank insert for my table saw. I'll make it a near-ZCI with the dado stack

This one's NOT going to move quickly. When I move quickly, I screw things up  I also have to stick to my basic rule of no more than 60-90 minutes in the shop at any one time. Then, I have to take breaks-often for the rest of the day … or for a whole day … or … more.

BUT … I've told the LJ community, now, what I plan to do … and … pride and integrity will NOT let me lie to all of you 

That is all….
NBeener


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


nice project niel ,
i'm happy you are moving up to a ' new ' level .

watch that belt sander ,
keep it moving around ,
if it sits , it just digs itself in .
if you tilt it even slightly ,
it just digs itself in .

love your posts guy ,
keep us informed !


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


Have fun neil, I'm sure it will come out great. I've started on my nightstands as well, and like you I am taking it slow. I hope to finish by end of January. So what kind of wood are you going to use?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, let the expletives fly from the shop of NBeener, the air will be blue, if you are anything like me when I start doing something I've never done before…........'tis the price of creativity….........


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


hey hey hey…..the commitment…...man a new datto blade set too…....you didnt mention that…..man..that will be sweet…..yes take it slow..and use some cheap wood to practice first…...yes ..practice first…..then when your confidance waxes strong…then start on the real wood…...glad to hear the start of a new project…this will be a great increase in your skills….if i can help …just ask…...bravo amigo…go for it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


and be very careful with that belt sander…keep it flat and moving.watch the edges.dont let it dip or it will eat your wood…practice with that too….........


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


*DaveR*: Whaddya' mean "Am I finished yet?" Didn't you see the picture I posted ;-)

*Patron*: thanks, as always for the kind words and sage advice. I've literally had two dreams, since ordering the belt sander, about digging in OR catching an edge. Definitely something good to bear in mind.

*Eric*: thanks much! As to the wood species … um … hmmmm. I dunno. I guess I'll have to browse around our local lumberyard to see what looks good AND won't kill the budget. What are you using, and … have you put up pics yet??? I started with poplar in the master bedroom, but … I guess there's no reason to stick with it….

*JimB*: yet another reason I put my shop in the basement, rather than in the garage. I do tend to … uh … get a bit colorful, at times ;-)

*Grizz*: I wasn't holding out on ya'. I promise ;-) I didn't realize I'd need the dado blade until a few hours after I'd already placed the other order. I was flipping through the instructions … farther … and saw the dado thing (missed it the first time). The dado stack was a budget-breaker, but … it just didn't seem that much cheaper to get something less than the Forrest. Buy it once, and buy it right. TOTALLY agree on the scrap wood thing, too, Bud. I've realized … very quickly … that there IS NO "scrap wood!"

I'm gonna' practice M&T joints, dados, glue-ups, and a few other things.

The storage bench is low and has pillows and baskets on it.

The wine rack is hidden by bottles.

The mirror is gonna' hug the wall, and will live in between two bookshelves.

The other projects I've built are pretty utilitarian.

*These things *are gonna' show, meaning … every flaw and error will show, too!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


Neil, this looks like it is going to be a nice piece and it is always good to try something new. Stretching ourselves in this fashion is a great learning experience. Now that you have made the mental committment you are ready to get started. Since you posted this several hours ago I assume that you are already making some sawdust.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


I look forward to following along on this one.

Good Luck - and get started!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy your new project Neil and the learning curve that accompanies it. Just one piece of unasked for advice (yet again!). Make sure you learn how to properly use and sharpen the mortiser chisel. This is absolutely necessary if you want to get good results from your new mortising machine. There have been some great articles in the past on that subject in FWW mag. They might have the articles on their website.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Scott*! I'm fixing to get ready to make sawdust. That's close, right? Actually, I'm looking at the cut lists and trying to make sure I can have them cut the panels to fit in my car, but still get the pieces I need. I … er … messed up on that once, and am in no hurry to do it again ;-)

*Todd*: I did start! I posted the idea, here 

*Mike*: if you're waiting for me to discourage you from chiming in with your usual great ideas … you're going to be disappointed  I'm really grateful for all the pointers, and make good use of them all!

I've done some reading, in the past, about sharpening of hand tools, generally, and have both a couple of stones and a bench grinder. I'll look up the FWW article, though, and make sure I'm up to snuff. Great suggestion!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a great project!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


Neil , that is a really nice project that you want to build. Where did you find the plans for it ? 
"have them cut the panels to fit in my car, but " I guess you're going to make this out of plywood , ay ?
When you mentioned "glue-up" earlier , I thought you were going to make your own panels. : ) 
Best wishes on your new adventure , Neil . 
I'm waiting to see your finished projects ….Now get off of the darned PC and get down to the shop !!! LOL


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


Good Luck, I am sooo proud of you. Okay, most of your new techniques and skills will be simple, just have to pay attention to details. The mortising chisel, must be square to the fence, the bit must be just below the bottom of the corners of the chisel, practice making long mortises by making cuts that do not connect, leave at least 1/8 of an inch between, then connecting them after. God help you with the belt sander, my least favorite, I have a rigid oscillating belt/spindle sander, very good, but…. like everyone said, I don't know what you would need it for with this project. Just be careful wit it, or you'll be back to the store to get more wood.
Hopefully this project helps keep your mind off the lonely Beeemer thats been cast aside for the winter, every now and then, you should sit on it and make vroooom noises.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


*Charles*: Thanks much! I'm off to Denver. I'll see my brother, for dinner. He's going to help me figure out all the potholes and how to avoid them. He's been a woodworker, and a manufacturer's representative for a FEW different tool companies, for years. Technically, he's a LumberJock, too ("MountainHigh," or something), but too busy to chat us up!

*Dusty56*: I think those plans came from this site. Eight bucks, if I'm remembering right. I'm like a lousy cook, at this point: I can follow a recipe, but creating one … is another story! The plans call for plywood for drawer sides, bottoms, cabinet backs, and such. The top WILL be a true glue-up of five 3 1/2" x 26" pieces of dimensioned hardwood (that I've still got to pick). Could I make the whole thing out of hardwood? Yeah. I guess. I dunno' if I want to, though (fear factor AND $$$!).

Also, *Dusty*: try to forget about this project. Watching me work is like watching paint dry. Better you move on with your life. I'll chime in from time to time <*big grin*>.

*Andrew*: It'll be in single-digits for a few days, and it dumped and will keep dumping all the while. Bike has its jacket on (cover), and its pacemaker (batt charger) plugged in. We have an understanding. I haven't done the Vroom, Vroom thing, yet, but I do turn on the bike and toot the horn every couple of days ;-)

Thanks for all the excellent advice on mortising. I have to remember exactly that: practice, scrap wood, more practice. Don't go live until you've rehearsed and rehearsed and rehearsed. I printed out two of the FWW articles about mortising with machinery and how to sharpen the chisels. Good start.

Also, if *anything* goes awry with the belt sander:

1) You all will have warned me, well, properly, and thoroughly, but

2) I'll blame Norm Abrams. He used one a fair bit on his DIY kitchen install. Made it look easy. If it's NOT easy, then … he has some sort of ethical obligation to frighten moronic newbies like me!!

[I'll practice with the belt sander, too. In my misspent youth, I did my own body work on my old junker cars. Later, I ran a (failed) auto detailing business. I, at least, have the fundamental knowledge of how quickly good power tools can go to the dark side!]

Off to Denver. My turn, again, with my sister-in-law. I know I'm preaching to the choir, here, but … take care of your health, all, huh? Don't forget to stop and smell the roses. I think-if I live to be a hundred years old-they're going to figure out that stress is the single biggest cause of disease. Not that there are that many good ways out of it, but ….


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


Nice drawing DaveR

Neil, Good luck with your joinery!

Need the sander for your glue up top?


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


OK Neil. We need to see your plan. What are your milestones? What are your target dates for each milestone? And we want to see commitment to these - no excuses. Compose your risk register and we want to see your issues raised in a timely fashion to allow for speedy resolution. 

Man… suddenly lumberjocks feels like work!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The commitment*
> 
> I've always heard that-if, for example, you're going to quit smoking-it helps to tell everybody you know that you're going to quit, and on what date you're going to quit.
> 
> ...


Oh, and by the way… for any project… never commit to an end date. That means death. Only ever commit to the next milestone.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Wooden drawer guides - my first ? (for this project!)*

Hey, All!

Just back from the lumber yard. On Thursday, they'll be delivering XX hundred and YY dollars (too painful to admit…..) worth of

- African Mahogany hardwood,
- African Mahogany plywood, and 
- Baltic Birch plywood (only one they didn't have in AfMahog, but it's drawer bottoms, so … I'll live!).

But … as I was poring over the plans again, I noticed that each night stand calls for three

- what are called "wooden drawer *guides*" a time or two, and

- what are called "wooden drawer *slides*" a time or two (including in the exploded view, below).

From what I've been able to figure out, these are not so common any more, but are still in use.

Here's the exploded diagram from the original plans:










From what you can see-if anything-am I going to be okay if I get [note: these links will open PDF files from Rockler's site] these things AND these things

??

If not, does anybody have any recommendations for where to get what the plans seem to call for?

I didn't get very far before running into a hiccup, did I ;-)

But I've got a truckload of really beautiful wood coming (and … some of it will have to be re-sawn, jointed, and planed … Oh, Goody!!).

Thanks much!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Wooden drawer guides - my first ? (for this project!)*
> 
> Hey, All!
> 
> ...


The design looks great!


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Wooden drawer guides - my first ? (for this project!)*
> 
> Hey, All!
> 
> ...


Rockler carries both of these things, the glides and guides are both made of plastic, one sits on the face frame to keep the drawer centered in the opening and from rubbing drawer sides on the face frame, the other goes on the bottom of the back of the drawer to keep the drawer from tipping out, it rides on a wooden t-track that attaches from the face frame to the back of the drawer. I think I have seen both at lowe's and home depot. I have repaired a few drawers with these things and personally don't like them, would rather use drawer slides, a good source online and cheaper than most places I have seen is CSH Hardware, www.cshardware.com. If you spend a lot of money on wood and take the time to build it, it is very frustrating to have to repair it after a few years because some plastic parts have worn out or broken. Just my 2 cents. Looks like a nice project.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Wooden drawer guides - my first ? (for this project!)*
> 
> Hey, All!
> 
> ...


*Charles*: I agree! The more I look at these plans, the more nervous I get, but … I'm doing it!

*Zlatanv*: Thanks for that. I looked at a few threads, on other forums, and found a LOT of people that agree with you. Somebody said it best: The only reason old world woodworkers didn't use metal slides is that they didn't have metal slides  Thanks for the link. Good source!

*DaveR*: I'm going to take this opportunity, again, to say a sincere Thank You for all your sketchup help, last evening. I'm considering trying to draw these night stands in Sketchup, primarily to allow me to make just the sort of construction changes you're talking about.

Also, thanks for that advice. I, of course, had to Google all of those terms, but found an excellent article that should help me through!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*A tree grows up in my basement*

Houston? We have wood.

2×11 x 72 - this is the bad boy that gets a quiet evening with the planer, jointer, and table saw:










A sheet of 1/4" and a sheet of 3/4" African Mahogany ply (with either a chewy nougat center or an MDF center. Not sure which….):










I passed my boards!










Up close and personal….










It's a good thing they're not supposed to look alike!










... it IS all Mahogany …. right?










Anyway … the wood is never going to look any better than it does in these pics ;-) I should be starting out, either Sunday evening or Monday morning…..


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


Cool, looks like fun, I am workong on a dresser for my daughter, I glued up the frame last night and will attack the drawers this afternoon, however it is good that glue up and sanding and applying finish are at the end of the project cause they are my least favorite part of building. I have invested this much time energy, thought and money, that I can not turn back now. HaHaHaHaHa.
Have fun,


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Paul Bunyan and blue made the delivery…beautiful wood neil…enjoy the heck out of this project…working with a good hardwood is a blast..and each night when you lay in bed and can look at what you made…its smiles all the time…...congrats bro…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


i cant believe they gave you pine and told you it was mahogany…man..they sure got you…..lol…...couldnt resist


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


Cool Wood Neil


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


Nice looking woods Neil. I thought the bunch you put together in the one pic looked really good. were shaker night stands made out of mahogany? Don't worry, Just teasing you. Hope you blog the build so we can enjoy the process too.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


This looks pretty good, Neil. The mahogany is gorgeous. I like the different grain patterns that the boards have. This adds to the visual interest in the finished piece.

As far as the boards not looking any better than this wait until you hit them with a finish coat. They are going to be beautiful.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


My prayers are with you , Neil….now don't you dare screw it up !!! LOL …Happy Holidays to you and yours : )


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


eeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk. I would be scared to screw up those pretty, and expensive!! boards.

*MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.*

........be it 110 or 220…............

from a post I just made to dbHost….......

Posted the link to my Sketchup file for the, hopefully, final version of the Soooper Sled. There is also a new blog entry, Revision 2

Soooper Sled Sketchup File

Got a new blog item, Sketchup textures for woodworking.

Sketchup Texture Blog

Check it out. There is a link to common wood textures with horizontal and vertical for oriented material, easier than positioning the texture. I will make textures on demand, also. These are seamlessly tiling textures, I don't use a special program, I like more control. Occasionally I generate them out of the effects in the graphics program, more frequently mutate a photograph.

Got to make some sawdust tomorrow, I am tired of this computer stuff…...................


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, All:

*Mike*: Somewhere in the history of Shaker furniture, I feel confident that somebody made something out of mahogany … if even by accident ;-)

*Scott*: thanks for the vote of confidence, but … a whole lot can happen between then and now ;-)

*JimBertelson*: Finally. Somebody who understands my angst ;-)

Your new sled is a certified beast! I love it!! Thanks for posting that textures file! I'll grab it tomorrow. I overdid it, today, trying to convert my night stand plans into Sketchup (using DaveR's teachings!). This is as far as I've gotten:










Not only will I learn the program better, but should learn the plans better, too!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


Re Sketchup, DaveR is the man. He knows it and knows how to teach it. I turn to him as well.

Its all about components. I put the more complicated ones in separate files and copy them in. Those you have are relatively simple. My protractor arms with the knobs and T-bolts I developed in separate files. Actually, the knobs and bolts have a file of their own. Makes them more reusable, and you can't screw up the rest of the stuff. Hiding things helps to keep the clutter down while you are working. I am sure Dave told you that stuff, or you already figured it out.

Since we are going to the company Christmas party tonight, Kermit, my 20 year old conure, and I, had a party with a bowel of filberts in the shell. Now I can put him to bed early and not feel guilty. He sure does make a mess. Those birds are just like lumberjocks with sawdust, just let the trash fall…......except we LJ's have to clean it up eventually. Kermit is challenged in the cleanup department.

So have a good evening, I hope to make a little sawdust tomorrow and stay off of this computer till the afternoon. I am making a resolution not to have a hangover….....Sherie is the designated driver. Be sure to check out Mike's Norway Christmas greeting….......

Cheers….....

Jim


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


So that's what a couple of night stands look like in the flat, eh? )


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


Very nice wood.
Have fun and don't swallow too much dust.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *A tree grows up in my basement*
> 
> Houston? We have wood.
> 
> ...


Nice haul of wood.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Shop Day #1: The Human Cuisinart*

He slices, he dices, he makes mounds of julienne mahogany:

I cut all the hardwood for the first night stand, today. A few pics:

The top:










The legs:










They're chamfered (, of course!):










Various panels:




























Note the use of my (wonderful) Grizzly band saw, in making the arc for the front panel skirt!










One of the stars of today's show:










Honorable mention goes to….










Tomorrow should bring this beast into the lineup!










Twas a very fun day in the woodshop. I loved having the remote for my DC. I also see why things like chop saws, drill presses, mortisers, and table saws that use ZCIs often get additional dust collection via top/side mounted thingamajigs. Nothing bad, but … I could do better.

Since my router cabinet isn't enclosed yet, I used my ShopVac, fitted with a big doorway-shaped attachment, and wedged it underneath while the DC tackled the top port. Worked beautifully!

Milling that 3" x 11" x 72" piece of solid mahogany was a cross between a mighty big challenge and a ton of fun. So far, I'm winning, but … tomorrow's another day.

The pics make it obvious that my camera-in macro mode-has some "barrel distortion," or something like that. All the boards are S4S and pretty darned straight.

I'm sweaty. I'm dirty. I smell like …. whatever country African Mahogany comes from. My eyes are all beat up.

I couldn't be happier


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Shop Day #1: The Human Cuisinart*
> 
> He slices, he dices, he makes mounds of julienne mahogany:
> 
> ...


AAARRRRHH (Tim Allen)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Shop Day #1: The Human Cuisinart*
> 
> He slices, he dices, he makes mounds of julienne mahogany:
> 
> ...


Nice progress!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Shop Day #1: The Human Cuisinart*
> 
> He slices, he dices, he makes mounds of julienne mahogany:
> 
> ...


Looks like your having fun Neil and progressing you project at the same time.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Shop Day #1: The Human Cuisinart*
> 
> He slices, he dices, he makes mounds of julienne mahogany:
> 
> ...


Way to go Neil. Looks like you are making great progress. Congrats, you have now passed me…I haven't even planed the wood for the sides or top yet. I can't wait until next two weekends when I get some SERIOUS time in the shop. Again, looks great. Also, I can't tell if the legs aren't straight or just that the picture is playing tricks on me.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *Shop Day #1: The Human Cuisinart*
> 
> He slices, he dices, he makes mounds of julienne mahogany:
> 
> ...


Neil, this is looking pretty good and the new tools are nice to see as well. No wonder you are having fun. New tools, a nice project to work on and all the shop time you want without any "daily interruptions" to intefere with your progress. 

It does look like you are having fun.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

NBeener said:


> *Shop Day #1: The Human Cuisinart*
> 
> He slices, he dices, he makes mounds of julienne mahogany:
> 
> ...


Great tour through the selection of materials.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Shop Day #1: The Human Cuisinart*
> 
> He slices, he dices, he makes mounds of julienne mahogany:
> 
> ...


Thanks, All. To paraphrase Sinatra, "It was a very good day!"

*Eric*: It's the camera. Even my lousy eyes picked up on it. I literally went back downstairs to look ;-) Passing you isn't exactly fair. You're using some hand tools. I'm using none. Besides, don't take one productive day, and read any kind of trend into it. This IS me we're talking about 

*Scott*: exactly right. Though I always miss my wife when we're apart (she's on vacation with my mother!), I am enjoying the shop time. I never knew a planer could be so much fun! The even better news? I still have a Ridgid belt sander and a Grizzly mortiser … sitting in boxes … waiting for me to set them up!

This eve, I picked up two 2-tube, 4-foot fluorescent fixtures, from the Depot, for about nine bucks each. I spent the money to buy four of the C50 bulbs. I now have five 2-tube, 4-foot fixtures in the shop. I need one or two more (mainly where the planer is and the mortiser will be), and then I'll be all set … for a bit ;-)

The C50's don't look that much better, to me, than the …. whichever ones I bought before. Suffice to say, the additional light, though, makes a world of difference.

*Karson, Mike, Charles, and KHOP*: thanks much … and … thanks for looking in!

Tomorrow may be much harder than today. I've got lots of tenons to cut. I'm not going to mortise on the mahogany until I've set up the mortiser and done a LOT of practice on cut-offs and scrap. May make one more trip to the Depot to see what's in their cull bin.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Shop Day #1: The Human Cuisinart*
> 
> He slices, he dices, he makes mounds of julienne mahogany:
> 
> ...


*3fingerpat*: Thanks much!

The lid came from Woodcraft.

$29.00.

So far, it's doing exactly what it's supposed to do


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Shop Day #1: The Human Cuisinart*
> 
> He slices, he dices, he makes mounds of julienne mahogany:
> 
> ...


FUN, FUN.FUN!
Have a great Holiday!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*

I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.

My eyes are pretty seriously fried today, though, so … quite likely … today is a day off :-(

But … where I am….:

All the hardwood is cut. All of the tenons are cut (did one or two on the band saw, but found it more fun cutting them with the table saw, and the Incra 1000SE miter gauge).

So far … everything's going quite well!

Had a bad thought, though. I remember my brother being rather surprised that I bought the ten inch Forrester Dado King dado stack. He thought that was probably overkill.

I wondered …. whether it was worse than that.

It was.

My Bosch table saw owner's manual says specifically not to use a dado set greater than 8" diameter.

The set goes back, then (sigh).

I'll cut my dadoes with the router, then, and either replace the Forrester after the holidays or … just … enjoy having a pile of money back in my pocket ;-)

The mahogany plywood panels are cut for the sides and the back. They're nicely rabbeted. I have drawer boxes to cut next.

Still haven't set up the mortiser, so … cutting some more ply, cutting dadoes, and then (Eek!) mortising … are the next things on the agenda.

It's about 15 degrees outside. There's snow on the ground. The skies are blue. The sun is shining. I may go enjoy the outside world for a while 

Happy Holidays to all y'all!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


Hear you re the dado set. I bought an 8" set, and I have used it, and it seemed to work OK on my old Delta Contractor's saw, granted, it is tricked out.

Gray and 24 deg here. Off to wrap presents.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


good move on stopping ,
if your eyes are fried .

please don't rush ,

we can wait !


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my table saw manual says the same thing, which surprised me at first - my newbie mind says since it uses a 10" blade it would require a 10" dado blade to match… But when you think about it, it makes perfect sense. The table saw has to do much more work spinning multiple blades, and with cylinders (which blades really are) the volume grows quite quickly as the radius increases (pi x r^2 x height)... a single 8" dado blade then has approximately 6.28 cu in of volume (3.1415927×16 x .125) while a regular kerf 10" blade has about 9.82 (3.1415927×25 x .125) cu in, assuming I didn't screw up my math…

So, spinning just the inner and outer cutters together on an 8" dado, and you're spinning more metal than a single 10" blade already. Also, they made me take too much math in college


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas, enjot the outside, I shoveled twice and went sledding. Even though the dresser isn't done yet my daughter loves it. Thats cool cause she is eleven, what kid wants furniture for Christmas. Oh yeah mortising isn't that bad just practice a little first. Sounds like things are going along well for you.
Good luck


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


*Jimi*: I will not-in a public forum-admit to how many decimal places of Pi I have memorized ;-) You're right on the money, though. I ordered the 6" version of the Forrest Dado King. My brother recommends waiting for the dado blade, doing all but the last 1/64th of the dado with the blades, and then taking the last 64th down with the router's straight bit. Sounds logical to me.

*3fingerpat*: Thank you. I saw your post. Sure could have been worse. What was your final decision on how to proceed, and how did it come out?

*Andrew*: Obviously, you raised your daughter right  I'm definitely going to practice, practice, practice mortising … probably this afternoon. I braved the elements and went jogging this morning. I'd have gone sledding, but … I'd have to borrow one of the neighbors' kids to make it look legit, and … they seemed pretty occupied, this Xmas Day ;-)

Finally tried the "vroom, vroom" thing, incidentally. My bike seemed to like it!

I'll tell ya: I'm feeling rather 'stressed,' in the shop.

I feel like I knocked out a small handful of beginner ww projects, and then took a flying leap into some fairly advanced stuff … these night stands! It IS going pretty well, but … I get less shop time than usual (before my eyes start giving out), and I think it is because I'm doing so many things, for this project, that I've never done before.

But … that's how we learn, right?

*Patron*: Thanks, as always, for your wisdom (and unfailing patience!). Like the glaciers, I will keep moving


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


You are markedly braver than me, I am even procrasting on my sled…........not really. I believe I will start working on it tomorrow. With any luck I will also work on it over the New Year's weekend when I am on call for 4 days. I redid my RAS table on a weekend when I was on call.

There is one thing that I found I have to be wary of when I am on call, and that is my beeper, which is usually on vibrate mode. I actually had it go off as I was starting a cut to remove a tag, that was insanely placed on a very good wire cutter, a large Knipex that cuts 16d nails with ease, it actually showed a box knife to demonstrate how to remove the tag. There was no way to remove it without having your hand in the line of the cut. Actually, the only safe way to do it is to put the pliers in a wood vise. Well, I cut my thumb due to the beeper going off, because it can be startling. No you can't use a scissors, it is moulded to the pliers. Truly idiotic, insane, and inherently dangerous.

Moral of story, put the beeper on audible and set it on one of the benches.

I am cooking a large prime rib roast, larger than I need, only 7 people for dinner, was thinking closer to 10. The left overs will be great, may foist some off on the relatives. As usual, I am in digital mode. Sherie couldn't find the meat thermometer I wanted, so she got one of the digital ones with a remote. So I am monitoring that obscenely priced piece of meat in my office, internal temp currently 107 degrees, think I will turn down the oven so it doesn't get done too quick

When I was in high school remember trying to memorize umpteen decimal places for pi. Now just push a button on the calculator. Started out in physics, so was into those things also.

Got a block plane and some relief carving chisels for Christmas. Looking forward to playing with those. Tomorrow AM will make a little box for my digital meat thermometer, too many pieces.

So have a good one….........


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


*JimBertelson*: thanks for reminding me (us) that even preparing to DO woodworking can be inherently dangerous. Yikes! Heal quickly, and please don't augment the au jus, unnecessarily ;-)

As to the dinner: sounds scrumptious. I happen to know that *Grizzman* has your back with regard to leftover prime rib. He likes his with potatoes. This time of year, dry ice shipping is probably unnecessary !!

"So I am monitoring that obscenely priced piece of meat in my office"

I'm just going to guess that-in the history of the English language-that sentence has never been typed before LOL!! A true gadget geek! I salute you 

Good Xmas scores. ISTR that you now have two electrical-related shop injuries. If you can keep the planes/chisels separate from electrical adventures …. you should be fine!

*DaveR*: My peepers may (still) be all beaten up, but … you're right: I can still work the shutter button:

An acute case of shop-induced tenon-itis ;-)





































[With apologies to Bugs Bunny and Elmer Fudd]-"It's duck season." "No. It's rabbet season."










Side and back panels … all rabbeted and happy:










Went shopping … in prep for the glue-up of the top boards:










But … despite a fairly early-morning jog in 12 degree weather … I haven't gotten my shop eyes back. Ah, well. Tomorrow's another day….

And … now that it's enlarged on my monitor … I can see table saw blade kerf marks in my tenons. Hmm. I hope I left enough margin for some fine sanding. If not … I hope I can adjust my mortises accordingly.

Hmmmm. ;-)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


*Neil*

'Harriet, you all seen the new secretary…huh.'
'Have I seen her? Why I wrote her first paycheck today, an advance at that, you have no idea what he is paying her. Caroline, this may be the last straw. I always thought the boss had eyes for only me…….you won't believe what Neil had me do. Just about turned in my resignation.'

'Well, just come out wid it Harriet …you'se know, there's no secrets 'tween us good friends.'

'Not trying to be coy, but he had the gall, even after last years Christmas party, and you know we got to be, you know, more than just good friends…..he actually asked me to figure out what to get her for her birthday, it's next week. You know, he wants….. he wants me, to evesdrop on her conversations.'
*'So I am monitoring that obscenely priced piece of meat, in my office.* And guess what…..she is talking, to guess who, her husband……and says she wants a new caddy convertible for her birthday.'
'But Harriet she don't wear no ring……..her fingers are bare!'
'Well, Caroline, I watched her close as she left the office yesterday…….sure enough, reached in her purse and slipped on a ring.'
'So, what should I do Caroline, inform the cad that she is married, or tell him what she wants for her birthday……?'

Straight out of your memoirs Neil. Sorry. Thanks for being subtle. Yup, that was your line. Promise, I'll give you credit next time. We still friends?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


Wow I'm Really getting concerned about your post Neil "tenon in a row,Elmer Fudd, Rabbit season? " 
You must bet catching that corn flu that I've had for some time. )


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


*JimB*: LOL!! Having just ruined the most exciting part of my memoirs, I can finally stop writing them 

You also effectively put the kibosh on my claim that those words had never been written before. Touche!

*a1Jim*: I think I have to start wearing my breathing mask when I'm tenoning mahogany. May have been taking in a little too much ;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


Neil in Wonderland? The project seems to be coming along nicely.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *I lost count. Something like tenon a row (bad pun)*
> 
> I've met my goal of hitting the shop, for one or two sessions each day.
> 
> ...


The tenons looks great.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*

Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.

That's just a metaphor, but … I've knocked out a handful of pretty easy ww projects, and am now working on an M&T set of Shaker Night Stands … loaded with things I've never done before.

So … today brought my first-ever glue-up for Night Stand #1's top:










and










Every hobby/pastime has a million questions for which there is no right answer. I have a feeling I'm about to ask a couple:

1) With TiteBond III, do I really have enough time to put glue on both edges of the joint before assembling them? What I did was to glue and join, then glue and join, then glue and join. It was more difficult, but … I played it safe.

2) The squeeze-out. Leave it (on the premise that I'm going to wind up sanding it down after it's all dried, anyway) or remove it with a wet cloth as you clamp it up?

Again … if these are the woodworking equivalent of asking about religion … or the bicycle equivalent of asking about chain lube … or … the motorcycle equivalent of asking about motor oil … just tell me … and I'll flip a coin ;-)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


May have just answered my own questions. From the Titebond website:

Titebond II

Application Guidelines 
*Application temperature*: Above 55°F.
*Open assembly time*: 5 minutes (70°F./50%RH)
*Total assembly time*: 10-15 minutes (70°F./50%RH)
*Minimum required spread*: Approximately 6 mils or 250 square feet per gallon
*Required clamping pressure*: Enough to bring joints tightly together (generally, 100-150 psi for softwoods, 125-175 psi for medium woods and 175-250 psi for hardwoods)
*Methods of application*: Plastic bottles for fine applications; glue may also be spread with a roller spreader or brush.
*Cleanup*: Damp cloth while glue is wet. Scrape off and sand dried excess.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


I typically wait for the glue to set up a bit, then scrape it off with either a cabinet scraper or a cheap chisel (if it's a tight corner).


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


looks mighty good…...did you use biscuits or dowels…...the glue squeeze out doesn't look to be in excess…so sanding wont be a big deal….and i'm going to take a guess here…...no dowel's or biscuits huh…...


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


put lower clamps on table ( maybe over plastic or paper )
lay out the boards in their finished places and flip every one the same way on edge ,
except the last one .
run a decent ( not excessive glue stripe down middle of top edges ) ,
flip all boards together bringing each joint home before it all runs down onto table ,
and clamp alternately .
wait ( as jimi said ) then scrape when it is like gum .
i've found that washing the glue first , can leave some starved spots as the glue shrinks some into the joint .


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Jimi* and *Grizz*.

No. I didn't do the biscuit or dowel route. Thought about it and … just didn't. I know that can help alignment. Is that what you were thinking? The instructions didn't call for it … even though the stuff I read about glue-ups, generally, say it's a pretty good idea.

There was some slight warp in a couple of the boards, so … I made a choice-either plane past it before glue-up or sand through it, after. I went with the sanding after and figured that'd give me a touch more margin of error if the alignment wasn't 100%.

I presume you just wait 'til the glue sets up … before cleaning up the back (sitting on the black pipe), then, too, huh?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


Thank you, *David*. I did most of that … luckily … but … what do you mean by "washing the glue first?"

Are you referring to removing the squeeze-out?

If so … that's an excellent thought. I hadn't considered that the final dry product may be some % smaller than the wet product…. Would be a good reason to wait.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


One other thing you might want to do, if you're not using biscuits or dowels (which I don't do), is to use some cawls across each end. I typically use some scraps that have been jointed flat (some books/sites recommend a slight curve to increase clamping pressure) with paraffin wax on them so the glue doesn't stick. An alternative to the paraffin is to use wax paper - though I found that can still stick to the glue and is kind of a pain. I just tighten the pipe clamps just enough to hold the boards still, then put the cawls on each end with some C-clamps.

That should help stop your boards from warping while gluing up.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


thats what i meant , about the squeeze- out .
if you make some boards on edge to bring the screw part of the clamp to middle of the work ,
it keeps the clamps from bowing the work ,
then use top clamps too ,
you can bow work up or down to straight that way ,
by tightening or loosening top or bottom clamps .
and holds the work off of the pipe .
otherwise put tape on pipe to keep from turning wood black


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


Thank you both, again.

Oddly, I was just looking at Tom Hintz's web page about cauls. Better late than never, I suppose … particularly since I get to build an identical second stand when this one's done.

Tape and/or wax paper is a definite for the next one. Not surprisingly, I did get a couple of faint barbecue marks on the back side. Ah, well. I'll be sanding it down.

I'll use dowels on the next one. I have the jig. Seems like no downside.

Thanks again


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


Glue's set. Sanded from 80 grit down to 320 (didn't skip steps). Should have used distilled water/odorless mineral spirits before the pics, but … to my K-Mart eyes .. it looks pretty good. It also feels perfect, in both directions.

Thanks again, all, for the feedback. I've browsed through so many books and articles to get ready for this particular project that … I let a few steps slip. I'll get my binder in front of me, though, when mortising starts … and … for the glue-up on the next night stand.










and


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


*Dave*: fantastic idea. Many thanks. I've always had a couple of bars of that paraffin around, so … for night stand #2 … I'll add that to the to-do list.

I can see that a touch of the glue did absorb, as you said. It's barely noticeable, and not worth continued sanding, but … love your idea for the next go-around. No downside.

My wife doesn't spend a great deal of time in the basement (since I've yet to build her yoga studio), and doesn't spend a whole lot more time on LumberJocks.com.

Provided you and she don't wind up in contact, then … I'm probably safe ;-)

Thanks … as always … for the wisdom. Looks like scrapers are a good idea. Been on my list for a while, now.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good glue up.
I made the mistake before of wiping off the glue squeeze out with a wet towel.
I scrape now.
I also get the black stains from the bars. I try to be sure that this is the bottom side of the glue ups.
I use my table saw extension table to clamp and glue on. It makes a mess but the glue drips don't stick very well to the formica top. Should try wax paper…........


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


niel ,
this looks as good as iv'e seen ,

if this is your first ,
then i will start asking you for help !

maybe i will send you some of my work ,
to do for me ?


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


DaveR: nice idea  I use the paraffin on my cauls but didn't think about using it on the non-glued spots around a joint to make clean up easier… I'll definitely do that next glue-up as well


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


good work Neil. You are taking a systematical approach to this project and it is paying off. Keep up the good work.

One bad habit I have in glue-ups like that is to not remember to match grain direction so that all the boards grain is running in the same direction and eventual planing will be made easier. I could write a book on how not to do woodworking and if nobody bought it, I would know it was successful.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


Well … it just wasn't flat enough.

The joints were good, etc., etc., but … I didn't knock all the twist out of the boards … which I really should have done before moving forward with the glue-up.

So … after much hand-wringing … I ripped 'er right in two, right down the glue line, and ran 'er through the thickness planer until she was dead flat.

Now … having failed at finding MY paraffin, and struck out at three stores that usually have it … I've re-done my glue-up, using painter's tape on the black pipe, top and bottom alternating clamps, and shop-made cauls. My cabinet scrapers won't be here for a few more days, so … back to the wide-bladed putty knife/older chisel method for squeeze-out!

You all know how this works: nobody ever would have noticed the slight irregularity, but … I would have known it was there 

*Patron*: some years back, a client offered to let me drive his Porsche 935 around the mean streets of Miami.

I politely declined … saying that … I couldn't live with myself if I wrecked … this thing of beauty … his pride and joy.

With any luck, you'll find, in that anecdote, my answer to your comment about outsourcing work to me ;-)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


i was thinking ,
more in the line ,
of letting you drive my ,

ford escort ! (LOL) .


----------



## TimF (Jul 12, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


I'll add my two cents worth. I wouldn't apply glue to both edges. But to get rid of the glue that's dried. Scrap it off and hope for no tear out of the wood grain.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


You is moving right alone with this project.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

NBeener said:


> *Pretty please ... with a glue-up on top?*
> 
> Remember me? I'm the guy who has never run more than about a mile, and just signed up for his first marathon.
> 
> ...


I had my wife's cousin offer to let me drive his 6 month old XKE Jaguar Roadster. I took the keys and I had it up to 135 on some back roads. Man what a car.

Using clear packing tape on cauls keeps glue from sticking to the edge I guess you could do it to the edge of boards also. I might have to try that.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Drawers -- it's something ;-)*

Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.

But … I banged out the drawers for the first night stand, today.

Dadoes and rabbets and bears, oh, my!

Pics:




























You can sort of see … on the last picture … where an attempt at a vertical dado on a drawer side split a chunk off the ply. I can't be bothered. The drawer face will be mahogany hardwood. Please don't tell anybody, though ;-)

Hope to get caught up on the rest of y'all, and your goings on, soon.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


Looking nice Neil. Thanks for posting your progress.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


Looks good, my freind. Your shop must be warmer than mine, I have to bring everything in to my daughters room and glue stuff up, fortunately I only do this when she is at her mothers house. What a pain though, one weekend she asked why she needed so many clamps on her bed?. I told her it was so she didn't fall out. Followed by a Daaaaaaad.
Anyway good to see the progress, once I finally finish her dresser, I have been given the go ahead to build another dresser like mine for my son, out of…..Mohogany, bought it at rockler the other day its on sale for $4.99 a BF right now. Looking forward to that. Keep up the good work, look forward to MC season again.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


good work ,neil .

they look good enough to put things in !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


your doing a great job amigo…this will all go into that file in your head of accomplishment..then next time you'll have the confidence…be glad your able…good showing


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


Greetings Beener:

Looking good, son, looking good. I like the locking miter you used. I know how to make one of those-I just never have yet….. lol. All I can say is…...... keep on keeping on…..... Be sure and keep us posted on the progress…..... we want to see the finish product….....s


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


Good job Neil nice drawers


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


Your making waves Neil, looks good. I am packed and should be lifting off at 1015 tomorrow for Maui. It is always a bear getting ready for a vacation, but Hawaii is my easiest. Just need a slightly warm coat, and everything else is shorts, t-shirts, and jungle clothes. Usually putting my portable computer in order the hardest task for Hawaii. Hopefully I will have internet and will watch your progress peering over a cold one, unless I am distracted by ….er…....people on the beach.

Jim


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


Nice start….holidays are over, now you just have to wrap the night stands around them!!!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


I glad you explained that first picture Neil. At first I thought is was an assortment of Jan. 1st remedies. The drawers look good. Now if they just fit in the holes, LOL.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


Thanks much, all!!

*Mike*: I don't know WHAT all that junk is on my workbench. I guess that's why I need an assembly table.

*JimBertelson*: This morning, I left the house in -15 degree (F) weather. Right now, it's -8. Enjoy Maui (grumble, gripe, mutter, grumble!).

Have to fit the holes? Have to build night stands around them??? You guys are scaring the snot out of me!!!

Launched the dado stack. Cut the ZCI for it. I've got LOTS of dadoes to cut, and decided against using the router table as I move forward (I may re-visit that decision, though!).

My first two practice dadoes, though, were not properly centered, so … I put that aside and built a hardboard skirt for my router table instead. Installed a port in the back, using a 2-into-1 adapter thingie that will link upper and lower dust ports (need the hose). It looks like crap, but … who cares LOL! It should work a charm.

Also … got stuck going right by Woodcraft, this morning. Bought their tenoning jig. Hope it'll make Night Stand #2 a bit quicker, if not better.

So … still to go on Night Stand #1: lots of dadoes, lots of mortises, lots of me sweating bullets!

And … *Andrew*: On my daily list of things for which I have to remind myself to be grateful … IS the fact that my shop is in the basement, instead of the garage. It's SURE got pros AND cons, but … the temp is amazingly constant (about 64F), no matter what the outside weather.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


Was 81 deg F here…......we sweltered unpacking our clothes…......slipping on my T-shirt and shorts, would you believe, forgot my shoes, its just so….....muggy here….you know…...do be careful there…..frozen things fall off…................

Sorry about Woodcraft, it's so fortuitous to get stuck there, the people are so solicitous, and I bet they seduced you with everything you needed…........

Don't make any mistakes now….........I have nothing better to do than critique and supervise….....I like to supervise. So I'll wake up tomorrow, wipe the dew and errant beach sand off the computer, shield it from the heat and sun, and peer at the screen, that is if the beach scene gets dull, and if so, then I will divine what you have been up to…...think of me as…....free quality control with an attitude, perhaps a different latitude, and a little lime and a brew…........

......in the morning….....I'll get serious

Jim


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Drawers -- it's something ;-)*
> 
> Not too productive since the holidays. Having to tend to … well … life.
> 
> ...


The drawers looks great.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Walls are up*

Two good days in the wood shop.

Sadly, the night stand plans call for a pretty big chunk to be taken out of the top of two of the 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" square legs. TWICE, this has caused the wood to split when tapping in a well-fitting tenon. I've had to re-make the legs, re-cut the mortises, re-do the chamfers, etc.

I'm moving forward, this time, under the assumption that it won't create a strength problem.

So … here's where I am.

In this pic, you can just see the chunk … in the insides of the front legs … right at the top.




























This M&T is much tighter than the picture (taken at a pretty steep angle) makes it look….









Sadly, this one … isn't ;-)


















The great news is … that I've learned a LOT along the way, meaning that-if I CAN remember all that I've learned-SWMBOs night stand will be much better than mine. My primary goal will be to get those through tenons to fit much more cleanly, filling up the mortises much better than this one.

Of course, I now have a tenoning jig, so I expect the tenons will have a better shape, on the next one.

There really isn't any bad news. This is a laborious process for me. The last two days were my longest shop days, meaning … I'll pay the price ;-) ... but … they were great days. I think the hard part, on Night Stand #1, is finished (fool, I am!).

By the way … for anybody who ever gave me grief about how clean my shop was?? Uh … not any more ;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


Good progress Neil. You could probably shim that loose tenon a little to get a good fit. then if the tenon end is a little proud of the leg on the end, you could put a little glue in the gaps and tap it firmly with the ball end of a ballpeen hammer working from the center of the tenon end out toward the sides. The ball strikes spread out the wood which will eventually contact the mortise all around. You can tell from the glue squeeze out when it is tight enough. You can plane or sand off the tenon end to get rid of the dents. This works very well and very quickly, but don't hit it too hard. Firm taps as opposed to whacking it. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


you have really ticked me off…......man…i wanted to get you a tenon jig…out of all the things you mentioned…i didnt think you had one of those…...and you have done ruined it…...well so much for that…....your work is looking pretty darn nice for a pilgrim…lol….....i cant believe you did that…....dang it….......


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


Great job Neil. You got to start learning someplace. I will contact you to find out what the someplace is when I get to that point….....(-:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


*Mike*: Making shims, and then peening the end of the tenon is a great idea. Thank you. I was rather thinking of lower wattage light bulbs in the bedroom, but like your idea better.

I didn't realize just how irregularly cut my tenons would be, having done them all on the table saw, with a standard blade, and not all cuts of the same measurement at the same time.

Next night stand, I know better: bunch all my, say, 3/8" cuts, then my 1/2", etc. The jig should be a big help.

*Grizz*: I didn't mean to get the jig. Honest, I didn't. I was on my way back from near Denver and … wouldn't you know it … there was the Crossroads exit … that puts me 1/2 mile from Woodcraft. It was kismet, I tell you.

You, Buddy, have been a big inspiration and a big help on this project-both of which earn you my gratitude. Many times, already, you've set me straight when I sought to either wander or … more often … get lazy 

*Jim*: Did you bring your crosscut sled with you? If you used marine grade ply, that thing ought to get you surfing in the rollers, quite handily


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


Looks good from here Neil. You can always glue a thin piece of wood on the tenon then pare it back with a chisel to close up any gaps.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


Soon as I get the 8th coat of Flamingo Pink Laquer buffed out we are out to ride the waves….................(-:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Timbo*. I've got tons of scrap left over. Between that and Mike's idea (peening the tenon end), I should be able to get it pretty good.

*Jim*: I told you those old hardware stores had everything


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


Nice progress!


----------



## DraftsmanRick (Jan 8, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


Hey Niel, just wanted to throw my 2 cents in the mix. I like the design and the choice of mahogany! The shim idea is a good one. What im going to tell you is what i think may have caused the splits but, also what you can do to that may help prevent that in the future. Im operating under the assumption and base on your post at the top that you cut the legs to final length before you cut the mortises. If thats the case, theres alot of whats called short grain across the top of that mortise. 
#1 If you cut your legs a couple inches longer (at the top) than the final length required, measure from the bottom of the legs for mortise locations. Mortise them, an then cut to final length. The extra length at the top keeps that area stronger during routing/mortising this area.
#2 If you dont already have a block plane they are excellent for "sneaking up" on the cheeks of the tenon for a perfect fit.
#3 For tenons that project past the face of a leg as yours, its a good idea to just "knock the edges off" with some light sanding. This will allow the tenons to not catch as much on the walls of the mortise during assembly.
I hope this helps. Im certainly not trying to be bossy, just sharing some things ive learned the hard way.

Rick


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


*Charles*: Thanks much! I'm wondering what you decided regarding those Morris chairs for mom???

*CraftsmanRick* (See: I remember you!):

Bossy? On the contrary. I'm really grateful that people on this site will take the time to help, and afford others the benefit of their knowledge and experience.

Not cutting the legs to length first-particularly since I have another identical night stand to build after this one-is an outstanding idea!!

So is knocking down sharper edges before dry fitting.

Everything I've done and learned, on this project, has validated the approach I took: build the first night stand, and THEN build the second one. I clearly would have saved time if I did all the cuts, all the dadoes, all the tenons, all the mortises, etc., etc., at once, but … I knew I would have just made the same mistakes … twice ;-)

In fact, my ww brother had another great idea: he said … if it were him … he'd have knocked out a full-sized model, in Spruce, Pine, or Fir, and then relegated that to spare bedroom, shop, or gift use. He said that's a really cheap way to figure out your mistakes before you cut into expensive hardwood.

Thanks much!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


I was catching up to your blog since the original commitment. This is quick progress, in MY regard. Doing the fancy stuff is pretty daunting.


----------



## DraftsmanRick (Jan 8, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


Thats good advice from your brother! Ive read articles where guys have done that or at least used cardboard and a hot glue gun to help get the proportions of a project right. Theres a big advantage to doing it if you have the time. Especially if there's elements of the project your not sure about. It will also allow you to see where you may have to build a jig or something for a particular operation. I cant tell you how many times ive started a project and in the middle of it thought "what if i did this" and then have to figure out a way to do it hahaha. I just stumbled across your blog yesterday so im still playing catch up. Just remember we where all beginners once. I wish i had this sight when i started out. I was a new yankee for a long time. I still watch some of David Marks diynet.com videos from time to time. If you havent seen anyof those, check em out. Theres alot of knowledge in them. Plus, they're free!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


I am going to get a mortiser, I hope to start on those morris chairs this year.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Walls are up*
> 
> Two good days in the wood shop.
> 
> ...


*Neil*
I am really glad you did this. I have learned more stuff from this blog. I really like that you got Mike going and talking about how to fix up joints, to the extent he did a demo on his blog. And DraftsmanRick with the idea of leaving the end long while you are doing your mortise. And Timbo with the shim.

Sopping it up…........glad it's your mahogany…..........(-: ...did I say that?

...........and being a "cutter", it's tough not to be able to try out some of the stuff…...stuck with real sharp knives….love those Tru Value elfin custreps…..........to chop up tomatoes, limes, ham…......whatever….......guess I'll go back to the lanai, read my Kindle…..and watch the beach scene….....
.
.
.
.
.

........think I will devote some of my warped plywood to a sham project….....................


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*The dreaded Dry Fit*

Still here.

Still working on it.

I'm finding a bit of a rhythm, too. It's getting good to me. There's a James Brown song for this. It matters not which one.

Dry fit, today. I've yet to put in the hardwood slides, but … I shall.

So … here's where we stand. Drawer faces are just sitting there-neither aligned nor affixed:























































The current thought, for finishing, is to use a Watco Danish Oil and just go to town on it … a few coats … wet-sanded with 400 grit.

BUT … I'm not quite there yet ;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Good progress Neil. I like the style. Art & Craft, but not overdone. You must get this right Neil so your wife doesn't begin to question the tool purchases and workshop installations. I know now from seeing the dry fit that you will be ok, so keep cool and just continue doing what you are doing. LOL I'm looking forward to seeing the continuing progress.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


great progress , neil .

as mike said , make nice for diana .

then you can do it over again !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Looking good Neil


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Yup, looking great.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Yes great progress. Nice looking.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


The proportions are right on this piece, it has elegance.

You are doing a great job. This will really be fun to see when it is finished. You made a good selection of plans. I couldn't get my head around it till now.

..........posted an antic today, the panel trolley, and I am gluing up the fences for my super sled. Good progress this weekend…..........


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Neil, this looks pretty good. You are in the home stretch now.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Great progress, Neil.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I FEEEEL GOOD…. duh duh duh!
This was a fun project to watch grow.
Nice job.

Enjoy the sanding…........ my least favorite part.


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Thanks much, all, for the feedback!

Still learning a lot, from this project, making me feel even better about doing #1 entirely before #2.

Somebody else pointed out that-if I hadn't already done #1 this way-I might have wanted to run the grain direction, on the side panels, vertically, instead of horizontally. Good thought. I'd have to look at the 2nd sheet of ply to see if I could have made my cuts in that direction without buying another sheet, but … it was an interesting point.

I may take a break for a few days, just to go into glue-up fresh. I need to summon up all my patience skills for the finishing bit, too!

Thanks again


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Just following up (with myself).

Glue-up is now finished. The Rockler wooden drawer slides didn't work out well (way too thick). I butchered them, and have a solution that works, temporarily, and may yet be permanent.

Still haven't finished it, but … that's the only thing left to do


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


looking good neil .

now just watco it ,

and get on to dianas !

( you might lend her this one ,
while you do the next one ) ?


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


looks great Neil.
Are the drawer fronts edges rounded or flat?
Beautiful wood.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *David*. That IS the plan. #1 gets parked on her side until #2 joins the party. Then … the better one (I sure HOPE #2 is better) goes on her side.

*John*: Thank you. I DO love looking at the mahogany-particularly when I wipe it down with the mineral spirits and see the grain pop. Diana's decision was that I do nothing but break the edges, so … they're all pretty square.

I have to re-gain my energy, do the finish work on the Tall Oak Mirror and this guy, and then get to work on #2. I'm pretty sure there's enough mahogany left for the second one LOL!

For the record: the final product (night stand) probably weighs more than I do


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Sure looks great Neil. You were trying to use wood drawer slides, is that correct? I assume just for the aesthetics of it? Didn't even know you could buy wooden slides.

This will be pretty exciting to get finished and in use. You have done a great job at learning skills while making a fine piece of furniture.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Thanks much, *Jim*!

The wooden slides were for the aesthetic. These drawers are not going to be put through a ton of open-close cycles, so … the added durability and smoothness of the ball-bearing hardware just wasn't that big a deal.

Wooden slides are fairly tough to find. I wound up getting these, from Rockler:










But-back to my analogy for precision vs. accuracy-the plans from which this project was made do NOT give anywhere near enough information about what sort of clearance will exist for slides. I'm not sure what they used, but … the standard stuff (eg, what I bought) is way too thick.

Had I known more, and/or explored slide options at the outset, I may have been able to extrapolate clearance, and then alter the drawer boxes to accommodate commercially available slides. Or … I could probably have fab'd my own-what I'll likely do, when all is said and done.

I wound up taking one piece [the 'bottom' piece, in the photo] of each 2pc set, and modifying it on the band saw. It works, but … it's not particularly elegant.

I'm looking forward to slathering the wet stuff onto this guy, and then building him a sibling ;-)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The dreaded Dry Fit*
> 
> Still here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Neil. I think I read dbHost was also fussing with drawer slides in a cabinet he was making for his lathe. They are always an issue no matter what they are made of. Thy dictate the design of the interior of the cabinet. I have not installed enough of them to do it without a bunch of consternation.

The last time I used drawer slides was for my custom keyboard trays, of which I have three in my office set up. The trays are extremely strong and durable and look much better than commercial stuff. They have robust metal slides on them. The really funny thing is, the tray that I use on my main computer never got a coat of paint, since it was always in use! And I made it about 5 years ago. The main tray is especially robust and will mount steering wheels or flight yokes. It has stops that set the amount the keyboard tray comes out, which is different for different devices.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*

So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.

But … I don't think that's the problem, here.

I seek the expert counsel of the venerated and revered LumberJocks:

IS IT just me …. ??



















Tenons are better the second time around!!



























Incidentally, I occasionally do more than just clean my shop 

Cheers, All!


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Very nice Neil. I knew you were doing mahogany night stands but man those are nice.

Good job.

Bothus


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


*Yea Neil….........good show.* I can hardly wait to see those beauties finished. I am only disappointed in one thing, I don't think you learned a thing…....they are both perfect…...........(-:

That's a heck of a way to cut your woodworking eye teeth…..........more guts than I have, as long as I am making shop jigs, nothing has to be perfect….............

I assume those drawers need pulls, what are you going to use?


----------



## sphere (Feb 6, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


U*h…excuse my question, but what makes them "Shaker" style? I made a ton of repro shaker and never an exposed tenon, and the top would have an overhang , for starters.

Looks like ya had fun tho', that's all that really matters I guess.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Very nice Neil!


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Great Lookin Job


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


I concur with Jim, Neil, I think they both look fantastic. I wish I could do that well with 20/20. You may not get to spend as much time in the shop as you would like, but it is obvious that you do make the most of the time you do get down there.

Thanks for sharing,

David


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


alright amigo…good job…almost done…cant wait to see these finished..i know what is on the list of projects…so get with it…lol…....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


oh yea…i see the full sheet of plywood there…your not hiding behind there in just the apron are you…surprise….........and its not even your birthday….....lol….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
I kinda liked it when he had a mirror for the backdrop, definitely more revealing….......(-:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


More tomorrow. I'm spent.

But … *sphere*:

AAAAAhhhhh! Right, you are!!!

They're *Mission* style. I just got used to calling them Shaker, but … I stand corrected, and offer my thanks.

I'll be back. There's a (big) glass of wine with my name on it!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Neil.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are on a roll now!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


these both came out great , Neil .

looks like you learned quit a bit .

now you won't have to use the milk crates ,

you can leave them at the dining table !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Super work Neil


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Look really nice, the only thing better than standing back an seeing a great project that you have made,..... is seeing two great projects that you have made.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Looking really nice. Very artsy smartsy on the photos too.

Good job,
Steve


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the completion.
Nice work.
What's next?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Thanks much, All.

*JimBertelson*: The Finishing Department (Diana) has also taken charge of "Handles, Knobs, and Pulls." Allegedly, she has her eye on a set, from the local hardware store. We go there, on Wednesday.

I might "stop," and build a proper workbench, next.

I had a LOT of fun building these, but … with the exception of ripping lumber on a table saw, virtually everything was a totally new skill for me. I wouldn't mind the sort of 'break' that going backward might represent 

*Patron*: Oh, there's still a place in our home for milk crates. Granted, they'll likely be made from Jatoba, but … ;-)

I've committed to the notion of getting the finishing started, this week.

I found a CraigsList deal on a Paslode Framing Nailer, so … I may shift some attention to building out SWMBO's half of the basement, but … in the Woodworking Queue are:

end tables, 
front hall tables, 
a tall dresser/TV stand,
a vanity for the bathroom,
an over-the commode storage hutch,
a coffee table,
closet storage solutions,
garage storage solutions,
gifts for friends and family,
fireplace mantel,
a half-dozen shop jigs … yet to be identified 

Wow. I need a NAP!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


*Neil*
I have so many projects, especially shop projects, that I don't want to list them for fear of becoming totally disheartened.

Used my unfinished sled to cut out the boards for the router table mod yesterday, they were too big for the RAS, exactly why I built a big sled. I need the router table going for the stop block solution and the miter arms. Need to do the guard too, but lets face it, the sled without a guard is safer than the bare TS with a guard. But I will get to the sled guard this week. I am now getting into a situation where I am making interdependent things, so things get used in a half finished state. But having fun.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Nice Neil, I don't see the double double but that is the tallest night stand I have ever seen. Nice simple lines, I also like the through mortises, they add that little something extra.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


The gifts for friends and family wont stop…..
Enjoy it!
Gives you something to do and if you make a mistake on it….. You can fix it..YES!

Another project..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Great job Neil. Very nice looking night stands.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


looking good Neil

Dennis


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Awesome work. Can't wait to see them when your wife finishes with them. I like the exposed tenons, etc.

My list is as long as yours and like the nut I am, I add more to it myself. In a way I like my long list. Gives me something to dream about; something enjoyable to think about, instead of useless worry.
Vicki


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Nice job Neil! Those look beautiful!

Of course you do something besides cleaning up your shop!

Everyone knows that to clean up your shop, you must first make a mess - hopefully a productive mess!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Hey, *Vicki* and *Bob*!

At the risk of tooting my own horn … they're finished!

See: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29648

Thanks for tuning in


----------



## Frankton (Mar 5, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *Fill my eyes ... with that double vision!*
> 
> So … among my 3,000 eye problems is intermittent double vision.
> 
> ...


Pure perfection! Those Rock!


----------

